# Nitrous Bottle Mounting Position?



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey guys I was told yesterday that since my bottle is behind my seat and mounted sideways I should have the nozzle facing forward instead of down- is there any truth to that? I know the siphon isnt going to work unless its facing down right.......so why would I mount it sideways?


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

The nozzle should face downwards. Mount your second bottle nozzle sideways for F&F Stage 2 NOS where your G-Force is above 1G .


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

thanks man- I knew facing down was correct- just needed a second opinion. The source usually knows what he is talking about, but when it comes to nitrous he kinda blew that one out of his ass


----------

